# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  SaveFlash

## Maks_Alexey13

SaveFlash - небольшая утилита, которая отображает список всех Flash-анимаций  на веб-странице, показывает их URL, размер и позволяет сохранить их на жесткий диск.
Проста в использовании и не требует особой настройки. Добавляет на панель браузера Internet Explorer'a кнопку для определения наличия и сохранения имеющеегося на веб-странице Flash-ролика (файла .swf), конечно же из тулбара её легко можно убрать, так что утилита сильно в глаза не бросается и на нервы не действует.
Очень удобная и порой довольно полезная программа, хотя пользоваться ей каждый день,большого смысла не вижу, но иногда выручает с лихвой. 
*Скрытый текст*Скачать

----------

